

Tesla strikes deal with Ohio Auto Dealers - l33tfr4gg3r
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/tesla-strikes-deal-with-ohio-auto-dealers-2014-03-26

======
Sniperfish
"The proposed bill would bar all other auto makers from bypassing franchised
dealers to retail cars"

A potentially adequate solution for Tesla that offers no change or threat to
the status quo to assist future industry challengers? If my reading is correct
I am disappointed.

